# Dog Home Boarders Required in all areas of London



## Happytailsathome (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy Tails at Home is seeking dog carers in all areas of London, who have a great love of dogs and can demonstrate previous past experience of dog ownership or have lots of knowledge and experience of working closely alongside dogs.We are a registered and fully insured company.

This position requires dog carers to take dogs into their own home which is a great alternative to dog boarding kennels and care for them as part of their family whilst owners are on holiday or away on business. This position is ideal if you are unable to make a long term commitment to a dog, or may have recently lost a dog and miss the companionship.

To be able to meet the requirements of a home dog carer you must not be working full time and in any one day the dog must not be left alone for longer than four hours, an enclosed safe garden is required, an ability to exercise the dog and no children must live in the household under the age of five.

It may be required for dog carers to apply to their council to be licensed to board dogs within their own home.

At Happy Tails at Home our ethos is to provide a home from home environment, where dogs will be loved and well cared for to the highest standard possible whilst their owners are away. We also make a commitment to provide confidential services to our clients.

This is a self employed position, our dog carers are responsible for paying their own tax and NI.

If you feel that you meet our high standards then please email a covering letter of why you feel you will make a good dog carer and addition to our team. We will then consider your application and if successful arrange a home visit and interview.

We look forward to hearing from you!

[email protected]

Happy Tails at Home

Mary-Anne Macrae


----------

